

Yet another GCC oddity - ephoz
http://defora.org/os/article/382/Yet-another-gcc-oddity

======
emmelaich
(from 2006, so not sure what it's doing here, but anyway..)

This "oddity" is how every C compiler and linker behaves (that I've used) You
need it behave this way to have some control over what gets linked in the face
of multiple definitions.

